# Shell and tube heat exchanger



## مهندس تصميمات (11 أبريل 2009)

طلب من عمل عرض تقديمى لزملائى فى العمل عن تصميم وتركيب المبادلات الحراريه ورأيت ان اشاركه معكم للاستفاده. أرجو ان يكون مفيدا لكم

تم رفع الموضوع على الرابط التالى:
http://www.authorstream.com/Presentation/baher-174192-heat-exchangers-entertainment-ppt-powerpoint/

بالمناسبه هذا الموقع مخصص لمشاركة العروض التقديميه مع الاخرين وستجدون عليه عروض كثيره مفيده ومسليه وعنوان الموقع بالرابط التالى:
http://www.authorstream.com

لا تنسوننا بصالح الدعاء


----------



## امل حياتي (12 أبريل 2009)

شكرا يابشمهندس
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مهندس تصميمات (15 مايو 2009)

Find attached another valuable document about basic construction of shell and tube heat exchanger


----------



## الفنان 2009 (19 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا ع موضوعك بس اعتقد ما راح ينزل يمي لان حظي فكررررررررررر


----------



## مهندس تصميمات (4 يناير 2010)

*difference between pipe and tube*

Attached files illustrates the differnces between pipe and tube


----------



## محمد عبيد عمر (9 يناير 2010)

Many thanks


----------

